# Honk if your deductions were higher than your earnings!



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Just added up my earnings and mileage from 2016:

Earnings:
$1,136

Miles driven in pursuit of screwber money: 2098

...off to the tax man...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

crowsandcats said:


> Just added up my earnings and mileage from 2016:
> 
> Earnings:
> $1,136
> ...


My math says you have a net profit of $3.00! C'mon, you must have a toll charge to write off in there somewhere, or may be a cell phone.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol yeah, I didn't realize they lowered the mileage deduction to 54 cents!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My math says you have a net profit of $3.00! C'mon, you must have a toll charge to write off in there somewhere, or may be a cell phone.


Tell him to just go find a 2016 receipt for mints.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't post here,

I was roughly at $55,000 something in revenue with 22,000 something in deductible expenses...

Had to pay the tax man, but i was charging $2.40 a mile for virtually all of it thou.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I can't post here,
> 
> I was roughly at $55,000 something in revenue with 22,000 something in deductible expenses...
> 
> Had to pay the tax man, but i was charging $2.40 a mile for virtually all of it thou.


Wow that's more than a lot of truckers make. About how many hours per week were you on duty?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Wow that's more than a lot of truckers make. About how many hours per week were you on duty?


220 something 12 hour shifts, depending on the time of year 1-3 shifts a week (august september) to 5 shifts a week (spring)

So per week is not accurate, at all..


----------

